# birdhouse stand



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello, 
my grandson gave me a birdhouse for Christmas,( one that i helped him build,) i didnt want to put it outside so i decided to build a very simple stand for it. im going to post some pictures of what i did. its not fancy, but will work i think. i wanted a round base, so i built a jig to cut the circle from bobj's pattern. my base isnt perfect, but the circle is better than any of my previous tries


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't understand the second and third shots but I do like the birdhouse Levon.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

the second is the circle jig and the third is the base for the birdhouse stand im building.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

im sorry Harry, i didnt mean to be confusing, the stand is the project im showing.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Levon,

Looks like you are off to a great start on that stand. How about pointing me to BJ's post on the circle you cut. I have a project I am planning out and that looks like it may be helpful to me.

Be sure to keep us updated on the progress of your stand. As you already know, we love pictures around here


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/11854-circle-jig.html

i think this will do it Bob, im poor on computers


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

That's the sad part about getting old,, all the guns don't fire all the time,you may say how do you know that, because I'm old too 

==========



harrysin said:


> I don't understand the second and third shots but I do like the birdhouse Levon.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

I think you did a great job on the cir.jig and can't wait till you have it all done .( bird house stand) 

==========





levon said:


> hello,
> my grandson gave me a birdhouse for Christmas,( one that i helped him build,) i didnt want to put it outside so i decided to build a very simple stand for it. im going to post some pictures of what i did. its not fancy, but will work i think. i wanted a round base, so i built a jig to cut the circle from bobj's pattern. my base isnt perfect, but the circle is better than any of my previous tries


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

good morning bobj,

thank you for the gracious words. i can see each little step i take, i improve. i feel thankful for the help and encouragement you have given. i also thank each member of this forum as a lot have offered me advice. i know that i can pester you for help and youre always ready to help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey levon

You're welcome for my small part but you did all the great work  keep it up and before long you will be telling Harry how to do it , the easy way 


==============


levon said:


> good morning bobj,
> 
> thank you for the gracious words. i can see each little step i take, i improve. i feel thankful for the help and encouragement you have given. i also thank each member of this forum as a lot have offered me advice. i know that i can pester you for help and youre always ready to help.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i also wish to thank Bob, he is always encouraging members on their projects,great or small.

also Harry, i thank you. youre a good guy! sometimes i think you cant tell when im kidding, but im guilty of that myself with viewing some posts.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay, I remember the thread now. Thanks Levon and Thanks BJ for posting it to start with.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Now you can see why I started to use the 1 1/2" brass guides ,,in many of the jigs,, the one you have has the 3/4" hole for the brass guide, but it's hard to use a plunge round over bit with it,,,but once the hole is 1 1/2" you can plunge down and cut the circle out and put the edge on all in one shot..in many profiles...or can put in a nice design in the circle board b/4 you cut it out,that's hard to do once it's cut out..like a nice edge bead about 1" in from the outside edge...

==========



levon said:


> good morning bobj,
> 
> thank you for the gracious words. i can see each little step i take, i improve. i feel thankful for the help and encouragement you have given. i also thank each member of this forum as a lot have offered me advice. i know that i can pester you for help and youre always ready to help.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj
i do see why you like the 1 1/2 " brass guides. i am going to get set up with them also soon. 
its great to have someone to explain to the more inexperienced people here different ways of doing things. sometimes the more experienced posts can be a little confusing to newcomers. sometimes the more experienced people posting dont realize how confusing they really are. you , my friend never fail to remember that we all are not experts and we need more help! wish they were more like you and less that get carried away with their knowledge!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Levon

You're more than welcome,, that's what it's all about I think, I share, you share and will all get something out of it... 


=======



levon said:


> hello bobj
> i do see why you like the 1 1/2 " brass guides. i am going to get set up with them also soon.
> its great to have someone to explain to the more inexperienced people here different ways of doing things. sometimes the more experienced posts can be a little confusing to newcomers. sometimes the more experienced people posting dont realize how confusing they really are. you , my friend never fail to remember that we all are not experts and we need more help! wish they were more like you and less that get carried away with their knowledge!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey Bob J,

i couldnt have said it better myself! if i didnt have to go back and correct all those red underlined words, i wouldnt be so slow responding, lol But you are right, there are lots of times when i see something that has been posted and i say, why hasnt that thought crossed your mind. we all share and get more and more good ideas.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> That's the sad part about getting old,, all the guns don't fire all the time,you may say how do you know that, because I'm old too
> 
> ==========


You're so right Bob, that's why I like pictures, one of which really is worth a thousand words.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Harry,

the good part is that even though our guns dont fire all the time is that lots of us on the forum are older and we dont notice when someones guns dont fire, lol


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Is that a back hand shot calling me a TURKEY  LOL you OLD FART ..
hahahahahahahahahahahah 

http://www.routerforums.com/104031-post6.html
==========




harrysin said:


> You're so right Bob, that's why I like pictures, one of which really is worth a thousand words.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i have been working on the post for the stand, its simple but works for me


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

levon said:


> hello,
> my grandson gave me a birdhouse for Christmas,( one that i helped him build,) i didn't want to put it outside so i decided to build a very simple stand for it. im going to post some pictures of what i did. its not fancy, but will work i think. i wanted a round base, so i built a jig to cut the circle from bobj's pattern. my base isnt perfect, but the circle is better than any of my previous tries


Only problem with the bird house is that "funky color", what's with that? and that "G" I mean no bird it's right mind would stay there!!!!!!

Now before I get blasted all the way to Georgia Tech and beyond, I have no favorite team affiliation!! Gave up on sports years ago, but our pastor is a Georgia Tech fan, and I do mean fan and the associate pastor is a Georgia fan and it does get interesting at times and especially during football season!!

Bird house looks good and so does the stand, good post Hmmmm and post.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bob said:


> Hi Levon,
> 
> Looks like you are off to a great start on that stand. How about pointing me to BJ's post on the circle you cut. I have a project I am planning out and that looks like it may be helpful to me.
> 
> Be sure to keep us updated on the progress of your stand. As you already know, we love pictures around here


Bob,
If you need a jig, I've got one you can borrow any time, it sure isn't busy over here in my shop!!!!!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Jerry, you know what tech graduates call Ga. graduates dont you ?...........................................................boss.lol

thanks , like i said it is simple. just a lot of passes on the tablesaw.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking good Levon but hurry up and get it finished, I'm impatient to see the finished result.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

Looks good , you did a great job cutting the 2 x 4 into a octagon post 

=======





levon said:


> i have been working on the post for the stand, its simple but works for me


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Harry and Bobj,

it was my first time trying to make an octagon post, but it was easier than i thought. just keep running through the tablesaw. thanks for the idea and help!

Harry, i have to go off this weekend and working full time to. so i have been just taking my time. its so simple anyone could do it faster, but i have been working on it every once in awhile


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome levon

For my very small part you did all the work  plus look at all the paint stir sticks you made as a plus item.. 


=======



levon said:


> thanks Harry and Bobj,
> 
> it was my first time trying to make an octagon post, but it was easier than i thought. just keep running through the tablesaw. thanks for the idea and help!
> 
> Harry, i have to go off this weekend and working full time to. so i have been just taking my time. its so simple anyone could do it faster, but i have been working on it every once in awhile


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

levon said:


> Jerry, you know what tech graduates call Ga. graduates don't you ?...........................................................boss.lol
> 
> thanks , like i said it is simple. just a lot of passes on the tablesaw.


No dogs in the fight, I graduated from USC. I know what your thinking, University of Southern Cal right? Nope, University of Southern Colorado, or as it was back in the dark ages when I went there SCSC Southern Colorado State Collage alias "Solid Concrete State College". The best part about it was close to the mountains and jeeping.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jerry, i was just teasing. football is serious here in Ga. people go overboard sometimes.
i do love the state of Georgia and i do bleed red and black, ( University of Georgia) but i love the people from tech too. 

in Georgia the only people we hate are Auburn and that sissy school, what is it?????? oh yes the florida gators. lol


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Harry,

i have been going through some older posts and threads and found i never posted the last pictures. sorry i am late , it a very simple project. anyway here it is,


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That Levon is neat, simple yet quite elegant but (isn't there always a "but" with me) is the base large enough to be completely stable when the birds start hopping around?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks for the kind words Harry. you know its gonna be kept inside, lol,lol.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job Levon


What kind of bird is it made for, now you need to make a sign " Vacancy " 

=======


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Be sure to get a security deposit, as well as first and last month's rent. Birds tend to be rather, well, flighty.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Nice Job Levon
> 
> 
> What kind of bird is it made for, now you need to make a sign " Vacancy "
> ...


that is funny, but is worth considering. 

i also thought of getting one of these birds from a craftshop and hot gluing it to the perch. thats an artificial bird for peta! no bird will be harmed!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Ralph Barker said:


> Be sure to get a security deposit, as well as first and last month's rent. Birds tend to be rather, well, flighty.


your right Ralph, but i could even have a jailbird try to con me, lol


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

levon said:


> hi Jerry, i was just teasing. football is serious here in Ga. people go overboard sometimes.
> i do love the state of Georgia and i do bleed red and black, ( University of Georgia) but i love the people from tech too.
> 
> in Georgia the only people we hate are Auburn and that sissy school, what is it?????? oh yes the florida gators. lol


Just reread this one, I know what you mean, our pastor at church, where else would he be from, is a Tech guy and the associate paster is a GA fan so during football season there is a lot of joking between them.  I was told you can't live in Georgia and not have a favorite team. I guess I am the exception to that rule.


----------

